# Need Help Please asap



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I have stuff going into my car and need some ideas how to power it all. Should I get 2 or 3 batteries and wire the stuff like that can anybody help me


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> I have stuff going into my car and need some ideas how to power it all. Should I get 2 or 3 batteries and wire the stuff like that can anybody help me


Man your post is waaaay too vague for us to help you. 

Secondly if you think you want to wire 2-3 batteries to power this stuff you need to do research! Batteries are for powering the amps when the car is off, the alternator has to be able to provide enough current when the car is running so a higher output alternator might be in order although we cannot really say because you didn't tell us what the heck you were installing. 

Lastly you should also give us a clue as to what you are looking for help on in your thread title rather than just syaing "help me". In fact it gives this advice in the forums rules. 

More info. to us = better help for you!


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Usually only the car battery is needed, although maybe upgrade that to a Yellow Top Optima. Run a 2 gauge wire from the battery to a fused distribution block. Then from that, run your 4 or 8 gauge power wire to your amps. Dont fuse your ground wires either.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry man my bad. I did not say cause when I do people seem not to help me at all. So don't bugout or tell me that sucks I get tons of that from my dad thankyou here is my list.

(1) Alpine IVA D310
(1) Alpine VPE S431 - Expansion module
(1) Alpine NVE N872A - Navigation
(3) Sets of Alpine SPX 177HR - So that six component speakers to replace the stock ones Type X
(2) Alpine 12' SWX 1242D Type X subs
(1) Amp to power speakers
(1) Amp to power subs
(2) Xbox 
(5 OR 4) Monitors
(1) OBS camera system
(1) in car pc - if i can find one
(12) neons

I hope that help a little better than before thanks


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Run one main wire to a 4 output distro block and your done!


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Really and it will power all of that man even if I add more later on. Thanks man so yellow top battery to a 2 ga wire to the block and 4 ga wire for the amps and a power wire for everything else and wire right to the power right?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You're going to want to do a few things.

1. Get a better battery than OEM for under the hood. I'd recommend either an Odyssey battery or an Optima red or yellow top battery.

2. Run a fused 1/0 gauge wire from your battery back to your trunk. From there, you can run that into a distribution block or two or three and use that to power whatever you need. 

3. Upgrade as many grounds (big 3) as you can with 1/0 gauge wire. 

4. Consider a high output alternator and a second battery. With all the video and games, I get the impression that this system will be played quite a bit without the engine running, so the second battery will keep you going then. The HO alternator will charge both batteries up when the car is running. My guess is that the OEM alternator may not last too long if you double it's load by adding a second battery. 

I understand the direction you're heading in. I just have one question.
Any special reason why you're looking to install two Xbox's? Just curious.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> You're going to want to do a few things.
> 
> 1. Get a better battery than OEM for under the hood. I'd recommend either an Odyssey battery or an Optima red or yellow top battery.
> 
> ...


An extra Alpine dvd player is like $900 for the rear to play stuff on the two 15" flip downs. If you get the two xbox then one can watch a movie on one tv and play games on the other one or whatever you no. The xbox is like 149 or cheaper. Oh yeah you know where I can get a high output alt for a 2004 maxima


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Dominick Iraggi builds some of the best High Output alts out there. Much cheaper than Stinger, Mean Green, Ohio Generator. PLUS his units can be engineered to produce most of the amps at idle speeds, whereas the others I mentioned only do the max amp at 3500+ rpms...

Do a search for Iraggi alternators, I know I have posted his contact information on here before.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for that tip man do you know a great place to buy my wires for the audio and video etc. And if you can give me some newbie sites for fiberglassing I have to make something custom for the upper part of the dash to fit the 3 10" monitors


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> Thanks for that tip man do you know a great place to buy my wires for the audio and video etc. And if you can give me some newbie sites for fiberglassing I have to make something custom for the upper part of the dash to fit the 3 10" monitors


Wiring: www.darvex.com Great prices and customer service is awesome. He ships his products via Priority Mail, so it gets to your door in a few days from payment.

Fglass info pages:
http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/
http://www.glswrkz.com/
http://chris.pfharlock.com/glass/index.htm
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=2032925&uid=585134


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> You're going to want to do a few things.
> 
> 1. Get a better battery than OEM for under the hood. I'd recommend either an Odyssey battery or an Optima red or yellow top battery.
> 
> ...


Dude just wondering whats the big 3


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

HEAVENS PAIN said:


> Dude just wondering whats the big 3


Should do a search, it's easy enough but it's this:

1. Upgrade your battery to chassis ground to 2 or 4 gauge wire.
2. Add a second fused wire(2 or 4 gauge) from the positive alternator terminal to the positive battery terminal
3. Upgrade the engine block to chassis ground wire with 2 or 4 gauge wire


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Dude thats going to be one sick car post pics when you get started. :cheers:


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

High hopes nuff said


----------

